# Odin Maker



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone used this? Looking for some reviews....thanks.


----------



## lovellkid (Jul 17, 2011)

Worked great on my fascinate.. Honestly just became one of my favorite apps.


----------



## BubbaKush (Jul 7, 2011)

Use it on my showcase, backs up kernel, recovery, cache, system, and data and packs it into a tar.md5 file. You can backup all at once and have one big file or back them up separately.

Complete backup took about 45 minutes though.


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Can you use this and repartion back after flashing cm7 or mui?


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------

